# H meta|φραση γιορτάζει τη Διεθνή Ημέρα Μετάφρασης - 30 Σεπτεμβρίου 2010



## diceman (Sep 22, 2010)

Διεθνής Ημέρα Μετάφρασης (30/09/2010)
Στα πλαίσια των εορτασμών της Διεθνούς Ημέρας Μετάφρασης, η *meta|*φραση οργανώνει την -καθιερωμένη πλέον- εκδήλωσή της στην Αίθουσα του Λόγου, στη Στοά του Βιβλίου (Πεσμαζόγλου 5 & Σταδίου), στις 7:00 μ.μ. 

Την εκδήλωση θα ξεκινήσει η Διευθύντρια Σπουδών της σχολής μας, *Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου*, με μια ομιλία με θέμα την πολιτισμική και ανθρωπιστική προσφορά των μεταφραστών. Στη συνέχεια ο Διευθυντής Σπουδών της σχολής μας, *Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης*, θα καταγράψει τις επικρατούσες τάσεις στην παγκόσμια μεταφραστική αγορά και θα επιχειρήσει να προβλέψει τι θα φέρει το εγγύς μέλλον για τη Μετάφραση και τους μεταφραστές. Κεντρικός ομιλητής της εκδήλωσης θα είναι ο βραβευμένος μεταφραστής και καθηγητής του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης *David Connolly*, ο οποίος θα επιχειρήσει να δώσει απάντηση σε ένα ερώτημα δύσκολο, μα πολύ ενδιαφέρον: μπορεί να διδαχθεί η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση ή είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα έμφυτου ταλέντου; 

*Πρόγραμμα*

*7:00-7:20* Χαιρετισμοί

*7:20-7:45* «Μεταφραστές χωρίς σύνορα», Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου

*7:45-8:15* «Το παρόν και το μέλλον της μετάφρασης: εξελίξεις, τάσεις και προβλέψεις», Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης

*8:15-8:45* «Διδάσκεται η Λογοτεχνική Μετάφραση;» David Connolly

*8:45-9:30* Ερωτήσεις από το κοινό

*9:30-11:00* Κρασί και κουβεντούλα στο φουαγιέ της Αίθουσας του Λόγου.

Χορηγός της εκδήλωσης θα είναι η SDL, μια από τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρείες μεταφραστικών υπηρεσιών στον κόσμο και μητρική εταιρεία της πιο δημοφιλούς μεταφραστικής μνήμης στον κόσμο, του SDL Trados. Εκπρόσωποι της ORCO, αντιπροσώπου του SDL Trados στην Ελλάδα, θα βρίσκονται στην εκδήλωση για να απαντήσουν όλες σας τις ερωτήσεις σχετικά με το SDL Trados Studio 2009.Ειδικά για την ημέρα της εκδήλωσης, η SDL προσφέρει ιδιαίτερα δελεαστικές *εκπτώσεις* σε όσους αγοράσουν ή αναβαθμίσουν άδειες χρήσης του SDL Trados (20% για το SDL Trados Studio 2009 Professional, 25% για το SDL Trados Studio 2009 Freelance Plus και 10% επιπλέον για την ακαδημαϊκή άδεια που δικαιούνται όσοι φοιτούν σε τμήματα εκπαίδευσης μεταφραστών τουλάχιστον μονοετούς διάρκειας).

Σας περιμένουμε για να συζητήσουμε για το παρόν και το μέλλον της Μετάφρασης!

*Λίγα λόγια για τους ομιλητές:*

Ο *Ντέιβιντ Κόνολι* γεννήθηκε στο Σέφιλντ της Αγγλίας, Ιρλανδός στην καταγωγή. Ζει και εργάζεται στην Ελλάδα από το 1979 και πολιτογραφήθηκε Έλληνας το 1998. Σπούδασε αρχαία ελληνική φιλολογία στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Lancaster, μεσαιωνική και νεοελληνική φιλολογία στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Οξφόρδης, και έλαβε τον τίτλο του Διδάκτορος της Φιλοσοφίας από το Πανεπιστήμιο του East Anglia για τη διατριβή του με θέμα τη θεωρία και πράξη της λογοτεχνικής μετάφρασης και τα ιδιαίτερα μεταφραστικά προβλήματα στο έργο του Οδυσσέα Ελύτη. Διετέλεσε επικεφαλής του Μεταφραστικού Τμήματος στο Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο Αθηνών και έχει διδάξει τη θεωρία και πράξη της μετάφρασης σε προπτυχιακό και μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο σε ελληνικά πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα (Ιόνιο Πανεπιστήμιο, Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και στο Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης όπου σήμερα είναι καθηγητής μεταφρασεολογίας). Παράλληλα έχει δώσει πάνω από εκατό διαλέξεις και ομιλίες για τη μετάφραση και την ελληνική λογοτεχνία τόσο στην Ελλάδα όσο και στη Βρετανία και στη Βόρεια Αμερική. Ως μεταφραστής λογοτεχνίας, έχει δημοσιεύσει πάνω από είκοσι πέντε βιβλία με μεταφρασμένα έργα κορυφαίων Ελλήνων ποιητών του 20ού αιώνα (Νικηφόρος Βρεττάκος, Οδυσσέας Ελύτης, Νίκος Εγγονόπουλος, Κική Δημουλά κ.ά.) και σύγχρονων μυθιστοριογράφων (Γιώργης Γιατρομανωλάκης, Μάρω Δούκα, Ρέα Γαλανάκη, Πέτρος Μάρκαρης, Αλέξης Σταμάτης, Τάκης Θεοδωρόπουλος κ.ά.). Μεταφράσεις του έχουν βραβευτεί στην Αγγλία, στην Αμερική και στην Ελλάδα.

Η *Κωνσταντίνα Τριανταφυλλοπούλου* σπούδασε Αγγλική Γλώσσα και Φιλολογία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και είναι κάτοχος του ΜΑ in Literary Translation του Πανεπιστημίου του Essex. Έχει μετεκπαιδευτεί σε θέματα διδασκαλίας της Μετάφρασης στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Γρανάδας και σε θέματα Νέων Τεχνολογιών στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Γάνδης. Εργάζεται ως καθηγήτρια αγγλικής γλώσσας και ως επαγγελματίας μεταφράστρια από το 1988 και διδάσκει Μετάφραση από το 1991 (αρχικά στο Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο και από το 2001 στη *meta|φραση*). Έχει εκπαιδεύσει περισσότερους από 1.200 σπουδαστές μετάφρασης. Εργάζεται επίσης ως επιμελήτρια κειμένων.

Ο *Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης* σπούδασε Φυσική στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και είναι κάτοχος του Diploma in Translation του Chartered Institute of Linguists. Έχει μετεκπαιδευτεί σε θέματα μεταφραστικών τεχνολογιών και διδασκαλίας της Μετάφρασης στα πανεπιστήμια της Γρανάδας, της Μασσαλίας, του Εδιμβούργου, της Γάνδης και του Βοσπόρου. Εργάζεται ως επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής από το 1991 και ως καθηγητής Μετάφρασης από το 1993 (αρχικά στο Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο και από το 2001 στη *meta|*φραση). Έχει εκπαιδεύσει περισσότερους από 1.200 σπουδαστές μετάφρασης, έχει ειδικευτεί στη χρήση μεταφραστικών εργαλείων και είναι πιστοποιημένος χρήστης του SDL Trados Studio 2009. Είναι επίσης επιμελητής κειμένων, δημοσιογράφος, συγγραφέας και σύμβουλος εκδοτικών οίκων.


----------



## dragana (Sep 23, 2010)

LIKE, LIKE, LIKE!


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2010)

Τη Δραγάνα δεν τη βλέπω να μας έρχεται, αλλά εγώ θα πάω. Τι θα κάνουμε μετά τις 11; :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2010)

Δεν έρχεστε στο LEA να χορέψουμε salsa?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2010)

nickel said:


> Τη Δραγάνα δεν τη βλέπω να μας έρχεται, αλλά εγώ θα πάω. Τι θα κάνουμε μετά τις 11; :)


Ε, βλέποντας και κάνοντας από εκεί...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 29, 2010)

Να πάρει, θα ήθελα πολύ να γνωρίσω κόσμο από το forum, αλλά θέλω ταυτόχρονα να είμαι και στο LEA, άλλωστε έχω κανονίσει με φίλους και γνωστούς να συναντηθούμε εκεί. Θα κοιτάξω μήπως κάνω κανένα πέρασμα κάποια στιγμή, πριν τις 11 εννοείται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 29, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θα κοιτάξω μήπως κάνω κανένα πέρασμα κάποια στιγμή, πριν τις 11 εννοείται.


Αν διασταυρωθούν οι δρόμοι μας στην Ομόνοια, καθώς θα πηγαίνω προς το LEA: μοιάζω πολύ με την αβατάρα μου. (Ελπίζω όταν θα διαβάζει κανείς αυτό σε πέντε χρόνια, να μην έχω αβατάρα τη Μέριλιν Μονρόε.)

Με άλλα λόγια: Παιδιά, να οργανωθούμε! Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι μήνες του χρόνου, μην τα βάζουμε όλα στην τελευταία βδομάδα του Σεπτέμβρη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 29, 2010)

See you all there!


----------



## nickel (Oct 1, 2010)

Πολύ ωραία βραδιά (έστω και χωρίς σάλσα). Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους συντελεστές. Θα κάνω προσπάθεια να δημοσιευτούν εδώ κάποια χρήσιμα κείμενα.


----------



## dragana (Oct 1, 2010)

Κρίμα που δεν μπόρεσα να 'ρθω κι εγώ... 

Ωραία, περιμένουμε τα χρήσιμα κείμενα.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 2, 2010)

Οι ομιλίες της Κωνσταντίνας Τριανταφυλλοπούλου και του Βασίλη Μπαμπούρη από τη συγκέντρωση (από τη σελίδα Διεθνής Ημέρα Μετάφρασης 2010 των διοργανωτών).
_*
K. Τριανταφυλλοπούλου - Μεταφραστές χωρίς σύνορα*_​




*Β. Μπαμπούρης: Το μέλλον της Μετάφρασης (μέρος Α')​*


----------

